#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ρωτήστε τον Νίκο Κολυδά >  > > >  >  >  ΚΑΔ για επιδότηση ΕΣΠΑ

## hapki

Καλησπέρα
Έχω το εξής πρόβλημα. 

Το 2009 όταν άλλαξαν οι ΚΑΔ, δήλωσα σαν νέο κωδικό το 71121000 Υπηρεσίες Μηχανικών, θεωρώντας οτι περιλαμβάνει όλες τις υποδραστηριότητες (7112110.1,71121102 κτλ). 

Έκανα αίτηση υπαγωγής στο πρόγραμμα επιδοτησης του ΕΣΠΑ για ΜΜΕ (Υπηρεσίες) χρησιμοποιώντας καποιους απο  τους κωδικούς αυτών των υποδραστηριοτήτων. Στην βεβαίωση μεταβολών απο την ΔΟΥ όμως φαίνεται μόνο ο ΚΑΔ 71121000, πράγμα που μου δημιουργεί πρόβλημα καθώς οι ελεγκτές ισχυρίζονται οτι δεν έχω δηλωμένες αυτές τις δραστηριότητες και ως εκ τούτου πρέπει να απορριφθεί η αίτηση μου. 

Υπάρχει κάποια διαδικασία στην ΔΟΥ που μπορώ να ακολουθήσω?

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## accounter

Όταν δηλώνουμε ΚΑΔ στην εφορία συνήθως διαλέγουμε εκείνο που σε γενικές γραμμές τα περιεχει όλα , δηλαδή 71.12.1 Ωστόσο το ΕΣΠΑ θέλει να βλέπει τα αναλυτικά . Πρέπει να πας στην Δ.Ο.Υ και να δηλώσεις τους αναλυτικούς ΚΑΔ ! 

Δοκίμασε αν αυτό μπορείς να να το κάνεις με ημερομηνία παλαιότερη πληρώνοντας και το αντίστοιχο πρόστιμο !!

----------

dhpeper84

----------


## hapki

Πήγα στην ΔΟΥ και με την καταβολή προστίμου το τακτοποίησα. Τώρα μένει να δω αν θα το δεχθεί το ΕΣΠΑ....
Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------

